# Ford tractor engine oil



## Buckfever (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone have a idea as to what engine oil Ford recommends for a 1710 tractor? Thanks, BF


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't say for absolute certainty, but every tractor that I've worked with used straight 30 weight.


----------



## telco guy (Jul 23, 2009)

*oil*

Isn't the 1710 a diesel? If so you want to 15w-40 cd or better grade oil.


----------



## redhead351 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a Ford 2810 and have always just ran motorcraft 15w-40. Its the same oil Ford recommends for the powerstroke..


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Jul 23, 2009)

Just your standard heavy duty 15W-40 weight oil.


----------



## CAL (Jul 23, 2009)

I use Delo 400 in all my tractors.It is a diesel oil.


----------



## Doyle (Jul 26, 2009)

I've always used Rotella diesel oil - either synthetic blend or full synthetic.


----------



## backlasher (Jul 29, 2009)

Delo 400 the best you can buy for the price.


----------



## mrmanners (Jul 31, 2009)

Buckfever said:


> Does anyone have a idea as to what engine oil Ford recommends for a 1710 tractor? Thanks, BF



If you can PM me what year your tractor is, I can provide you with some information on AMSOIL motor oil for your tractor.

Take care,


----------



## badboygolfer777 (Jul 31, 2009)

Rotella in my massey135


----------



## takamineman (Aug 5, 2009)

I work for a Kubota/New holland tractor dealer and you definately need 15w40.  1710 is a great food plot tractor, huh!


----------



## Buckfever (Aug 6, 2009)

takamineman I sure hope so! I've only used it to mow so far, because I haven't bought another harrow. The harrow I have is 6' and it's to big, hopefully I'll be able to pick one up before planting time. I changed the oil the other day and used 15w40 Delo 400 oil.


----------



## mrmanners (Aug 7, 2009)

Check out a recent article on Diesel Oil.  Diesel oils evolve with diesel designs.  If I can provide you with any information, please let me know.


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Aug 19, 2009)

delo 400 is the best way to go


----------



## CHARLES WAYNE VIDRINE II (Aug 28, 2009)

15 40 deisel oil from auto zone real cheap


----------

